# Mideastern Regional Training Weekend



## jbdarow (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Should be fun. Too bad that is the weekend I am moving.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Weather is supposed to be great, cooler than what we've been having. Who's going besides me?


----------



## Rosco810 (Sep 16, 2003)

I will be there tomorrow. I entered Vendetta for her IPO3 and Khaleesi for her IPO1 at regionals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great weekend, many, many people showing up. Quite a few new helpers certified and the seminars for track layers and conformation ring training were really informational. 
I want to commend the clubs that organized this and thanks to all who gave their generous knowledge and time for FREE!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Sounded like a great event! It's always nice when clubs within a region can pull together.


----------

